# 3 UGA players suspended



## frdstang90 (Nov 1, 2011)

Anybody heard what Crowell, Malcome and Thomas did to get suspended for 1 game?


----------



## DDD (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah, CMR looked at the schedule and said... we play Auburn in 2 weeks.  You guys have been bad, real bad... you are suspended for New Mexico State.


----------



## DDD (Nov 1, 2011)

Redneckerson said:


> ESPN is reporting they failed a drug test.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...bulldogs-suspend-three-running-backs-one-game



"Unnamed Source"


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 1, 2011)

Smoking "tree" is what I'm hearing!;(


----------



## DDD (Nov 1, 2011)

You only get a one game suspension for smoking wacky weed?  No way.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 1, 2011)

what bothers me is these 3 knuckleheads doing this KNOWING they would be tested. Patience is wearing thin on Crowell and Thomas, both have already sat out this year due to discipline issues. One more mistake and I am kicking all of em' off the team..heck I will play with no tb, just Figg back there at FB.


----------



## tigerfan (Nov 1, 2011)

This actually came out last week, but supposedly they didn't know until this week.

Man, I must be well connected.  I knew before the class, religious Mark Richt acted (and of course he would have acted immediately).


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 1, 2011)

DDD said:


> You only get a one game suspension for smoking wacky weed?  No way.



at UGA?  you're surprised?


----------



## chadair (Nov 1, 2011)

looks as tho they had a WAAAAYY beter time in J'ville then I did!!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 1, 2011)

They must have been hanging out with Garcia after the game in Jax.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 1, 2011)

I still stand by my convictions, failing a drug test should be an automatic dismissal; I don't care who it is or what team it is.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 1, 2011)

I have nothing constructive to add to this thread.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 1, 2011)

David Mills said:


> I still stand by my convictions, failing a drug test should be an automatic dismissal; I don't care who it is or what team it is.



From what I read regarding the three LSU players, usually a suspension is the result of a 2nd failed test.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 1, 2011)

this is going to hurt more than we think...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> From what I read regarding the three LSU players, usually a suspension is the result of a 2nd failed test.



Like I said, I don't care who it is or what school; being caught with drugs or failing a drug test should be automatic.  Shouldn't be a school rule, should be a NCAA rule so the punishment is even across the board for everyone.  I'm not talking about a suspension either, they should be dismissed.  We had one of our big recruits (Brent Calloway) get caught last week,,,, he should be history (IMHO).


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 1, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Like I said, I don't care who it is or what school; being caught with drugs or failing a drug test should be automatic.  Shouldn't be a school rule, should be a NCAA rule so the punishment is even across the board for everyone.  I'm not talking about a suspension either, they should be dismissed.  We had one of our big recruits (Brent Calloway) get caught last week,,,, he should be history (IMHO).



I agree with you. Playing ball on a scholarship is a privilege not a right.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm not saying that's not what they did.  But GON is the only place where I am seeing that it WAS a failed drug test.  Like I'm saying, not sying they didn't.  But I'm gonna need more than rumors.


----------



## centerc (Nov 1, 2011)

If you start dismissing the druggies Harvard and Yale will once again become football powerhouses.


----------



## tcward (Nov 1, 2011)

centerc said:


> If you start dismissing the druggies Harvard and Yale will once again become football powerhouses.



Great point center.. I love all these pots on here calling the kettle black...no pun intended? Lol!


----------



## mule69 (Nov 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> From what I read regarding the three LSU players, usually a suspension is the result of a 2nd failed test.



I am not sure but i read where GA and Kentucky are the only schools in the SEC that have a automatic suspension after first failed test. And it is a six game suspension at Ga for the second.


----------



## olcowman (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm starting to think that maybe Crowell's stay at UGA will be a brief one?


----------



## btt202 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thugs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buck (Nov 1, 2011)

olcowman said:


> I'm starting to think that maybe Crowell's stay at UGA will be a brief one?



This!


----------



## mule69 (Nov 1, 2011)

There is a breakdown of all the public school drug policies on fanhouse report. Florida seems to have the most leinent. Georiga's is 1 game for the first, 50% of games for the second and dismissal on the third. It is pretty interesting to see the different policies in the SEC.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 1, 2011)

Buck said:


> This!



Nope. Highsman material!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 1, 2011)

I like!!


----------



## BSFR98 (Nov 1, 2011)

Ole miss is the easiest to get away with. First 2 is no discipline actions. The 3rd is a 3 game suspension.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 1, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm not saying that's not what they did.  But GON is the only place where I am seeing that it WAS a failed drug test.  Like I'm saying, not sying they didn't.  But I'm gonna need more than rumors.



You're not gonna get anything more than a rumor.  But, I mean, ESPN is reporting it so I don't know what you want.  All of the sports talk radio shows are talking about it like it is fact.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 1, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> But I'm gonna need more than rumors.



I agree


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 1, 2011)

centerc said:


> If you start dismissing the druggies Harvard and Yale will once again become football powerhouses.


 So be it


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 1, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> But I'm gonna need more than rumors.



Arent rumors "Fact" now a days?   

Seems to be the deal.


----------



## creekrunner (Nov 1, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> at UGA?  you're surprised?



uh,,,,, Kelly Campbell, ,didn't O'liar let him play after he was busted at Cumberland Mall, 
and then there was Reuben Houston....
they are in every program


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 1, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> You're not gonna get anything more than a rumor.  But, I mean, ESPN is reporting it so I don't know what you want.  All of the sports talk radio shows are talking about it like it is fact.



Well maybe it is a fact.  Like I said, I won't be shocked if it is.

But all I've seen is a link to ESPN basically saying, "Somebody said they failed a drug test."  

And I don't "want" anything.  I've been told that makes me hard to Christmas shop for.

I'll be satisfied with the truth whatever it is.  Even if the news disappoints me.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 1, 2011)

creekrunner said:


> uh,,,,, Kelly Campbell, ,didn't O'liar let him play after he was busted at Cumberland Mall,
> and then there was Reuben Houston....
> they are in every program



And I realize that he isn't in school anymore but his holiness Calvin Johnson admitted that he smokes marijuana.  That doesn't mean it is ok if Crow bar, Thomas, and Malcomb did it.  But the sanctimony around here is getting pretty loud.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 1, 2011)

creekrunner said:


> uh,,,,, Kelly Campbell, ,didn't O'liar let him play after he was busted at Cumberland Mall,
> and then there was Reuben Houston....
> they are in every program



I think these happened like in the 90's creek. But you are right - every program has kids that break rules and laws. The frequency of the infractions is relevant and reflects on the school however.


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 1, 2011)

Question were these NCAA drug test? Because I find it hard to believe they would have randomly choose all 3 tailbacks. I could see it if these are drug test from the athletic department that they are reporting. Either way still no excuse for doing it, hope they learn there lesson. I would like to read more but everything I'm finding it very short.


----------



## tcward (Nov 1, 2011)

btt202 said:


> Thugs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I hear ya! And what fine university and football team do you stand behind?


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 1, 2011)

you are right

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ng-the-failed-drug-polices-of-each-sec-school


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 1, 2011)

creekrunner said:


> uh,,,,, Kelly Campbell, ,didn't O'liar let him play after he was busted at Cumberland Mall,
> and then there was Reuben Houston....
> they are in every program



Campbell graduated in 2000 if im not mistaken and Houston got out in 2005.

Yeah things happen at every school but dont try to equate all of the crap that goes on at UGA with the relatively non-existent problems at GT.  There's something called a "trend."

And what Calvin Johnson does now is of no concern to the GT football program or to me.


----------



## gin house (Nov 1, 2011)

Its on rivals and all over the net.  I may be late on this but i didnt know Sammuels had a season ending injury on the last play of the Florida game saturday????   He showed some of the best running ive seen UGA do all year, he was about unstoppable.  That sucks.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 1, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> And I realize that he isn't in school anymore but his holiness Calvin Johnson admitted that he smokes marijuana.  That doesn't mean it is ok if Crow bar, Thomas, and Malcomb did it.  But the sanctimony around here is getting pretty loud.



Cry much?   You guys had as many players test positive last freaking week as what you are accusing of GT over the last 20 years.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 1, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Cry much?   You guys had as many players test positive last freaking week as what you are accusing of GT over the last 20 years.




Careful Krazie - they will call you a nerd if you them present with facts.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 1, 2011)

Nah I don't cry much.  It is what it is.  Like I said, whatever the truth is, I'll deal with it even if I don't like it.

The fact that you guys are so filled with glee over this is kind funny in a sick way.  

You always want to claim the moral highground but the obvious joy that you get from this sort of thing kind of underminds that in my opinion.  Enjoy it.  See yall at the end of the month.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 1, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> Careful Krazie - they will call you a nerd if you them present with facts.



Nah facts are facts.  But I'll call you whatever you act like.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 1, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Campbell graduated in 2000 if im not mistaken and Houston got out in 2005.
> 
> Yeah things happen at every school but dont try to equate all of the crap that goes on at UGA with the relatively non-existent problems at GT.  There's something called a "trend."
> 
> And what Calvin Johnson does now is of no concern to the GT football program or to me.



Deal.  See yall at the end of the month.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 1, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nah I don't cry much.  It is what it is.  Like I said, whatever the truth is, I'll deal with it even if I don't like it.
> 
> The fact that you guys are so filled with glee over this is kind funny in a sick way.
> 
> You always want to claim the moral highground but the obvious joy that you get from this sort of thing kind of underminds that in my opinion.  Enjoy it.  See yall at the end of the month.



At first I felt a bit of shame because this in a way represents the state I was born and raised in.  Then it turned to laughter because I realized your school is like a child touching a frying pan...... Except the child has the ability to learn.  
You won't see me in a month unless your at the game.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 1, 2011)

south ga dawg said:


> nah i don't cry much.  It is what it is.  Like i said, whatever the truth is, i'll deal with it even if i don't like it.
> 
> The fact that you guys are so filled with glee over this is kind funny in a sick way.
> 
> You always want to claim the moral highground but the obvious joy that you get from this sort of thing kind of underminds that in my opinion.  Enjoy it.  See yall at the end of the month.



Boo hoo - don't attack us cause your beloved mutts have yet another scandal. Look to your institution to quit giving up so much ammunition. Once again, if it were Tech you would be having yourself a big time.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 1, 2011)

LOL.  Ok guys.  You both just prove my point yet again.  For yall, being a Tech fan isn't nearly as important as hating UGA.  

Clearly you have a lot emotionally invested in this and your indentities are wrapped up in the notion that you are morally superior because guys on somebody else's football get in trouble and yours don't.  LOL.  And you are wrong.  I would not be all over a Tech thread about this.  I know you cant believe it but I don't care near as much about Tech as you do about UGA.  I don't even know what the score of your game against Clampson was.  It's that important to me.

So since this is all so crucial to making you feel good about life I'll leave you to it.

Good luck with whoever you play Saturday.  Maybe Mark Richt can crap a running back between now and then.  Cheers.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 2, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> LOL.  Ok guys.  You both just prove my point yet again.  For yall, being a Tech fan isn't nearly as important as hating UGA.
> 
> Clearly you have a lot emotionally invested in this and your indentities are wrapped up in the notion that you are morally superior because guys on somebody else's football get in trouble and yours don't.  LOL.  And you are wrong.  I would not be all over a Tech thread about this.  I know you cant believe it but I don't care near as much about Tech as you do about UGA.  I don't even know what the score of your game against Clampson was.  It's that important to me.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the kind words SGD - good luck against NM ST as well.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 2, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> Nope. Highsman material!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 2, 2011)

Rumors are not facts, but techie nerds don't care.  Rave on girls!

If it turns out to be true, we have a policy in place.  As stated, it is the toughest in the SEC.

I hear Tech has a policy too.  If you don't share with the coach, he is going to be very very mad wid you!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 2, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Rumors are not facts, but techie nerds don't care.  Rave on girls!
> 
> If it turns out to be true, we have a policy in place.  As stated, it is the toughest in the SEC.
> 
> I hear Tech has a policy too.  If you don't share with the coach, he is going to be very very mad wid you!



They are 1-9 against us so they are trying to take solace in the idea that they're pure over there.

I think I'll go deer hunting now.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 2, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Arent rumors "Fact" now a days?
> 
> Seems to be the deal.



When it comes to the barn,,,,,,,, absolutely


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2011)

chadair said:


> looks as tho they had a WAAAAYY beter time in J'ville then I did!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 2, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> They are 1-9 against us so they are trying to take solace in the idea that they're pure over there.
> 
> I think I'll go deer hunting now.



You're darn right I take pride, not solace, in the fact that we don't have the discipline problems you have.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> You're darn right I take pride, not solace, in the fact that we don't have the discipline problems you have.




So what are you saying Doc.. You guys show up on ANY given Saturday with white dresses on cause you are so Innocent...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 2, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> So what are you saying Doc.. You guys show up on ANY given Saturday with white dresses on cause you are so Innocent...



not sure about the white dresses, but I guess that'd be better than orange jumpsuits.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 2, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> LOL.  Ok guys.  You both just prove my point yet again.  For yall, being a Tech fan isn't nearly as important as hating UGA.
> 
> Clearly you have a lot emotionally invested in this and your indentities are wrapped up in the notion that you are morally superior because guys on somebody else's football get in trouble and yours don't.  LOL.  And you are wrong.  I would not be all over a Tech thread about this.  I know you cant believe it but I don't care near as much about Tech as you do about UGA.  I don't even know what the score of your game against Clampson was.  It's that important to me.
> 
> ...



Everytime something goes wrong over in Athens you bust out with the "the techies don't care about tech, they just care about hating UGA".  Two things here:

1. We have all heard you say this 50 times.  Save  yourself the typing, it's not going to change anything whether you believe your statement to be true or not.

2. If you want to talk about the 3 RBs being suspended right after the Florida game just in time for the NM ST game for smoking weed and only see the positives, go post in the "safe house".  



GO JACKETS


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 2, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> You're darn right I take pride, not solace, in the fact that we don't have the discipline problems you have.



There's a big difference in what you just said and what i said.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 2, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Everytime something goes wrong over in Athens you bust out with the "the techies don't care about tech, they just care about hating UGA".  Two things here:
> 
> 1. We have all heard you say this 50 times.  Save  yourself the typing, it's not going to change anything whether you believe your statement to be true or not.
> 
> ...



I'll say what I want to and I'll type it as many times as I think it's applicable.  Not your place to tell me what to type or how often to type something or where to type it.

I'm indifferent to whether or not you like it.  But if you don't, there's the ignore list or you could just not read my posts.

As for safe houses, what would I need proctection from?  Gladiators?


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 2, 2011)

Poor mutts. They can't see the forest for the trees. In all of college football, ugag is the only football program that does LESS WITH MORE !!!

  y'all keep banging your head against a cement wall and you wonder why your head hurts !


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 2, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Poor mutts. They can't see the forest for the trees. In all of college football, ugag is the only football program that does LESS WITH MORE !!!
> 
> y'all keep banging your head against a cement wall and you wonder why your head hurts !



This is so stupid.  You criticize a team that beats yours year after year and say that we do less with more.  What does that say about Tech?

I know, I know, the tide iss turning.  Yawn.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 2, 2011)

Aside from this banter I don't understand the "rumor" comments.  A press release was issued at 2pm yesterday (only 30 min after Richt's presser...funny he didn't mention the suspensions at the presser considering the press release had to have already been drafted at the time of his press conference), the press release stated they had been suspended for 1 game for violation of team rules.  There are only 3 rules that get you a suspension and failed drug test is one of the 3.

Since reputable sports firms such as 680 the fan are reporting it is drug test then what is the "rumor"...because the specific was not in the press release so it is just "rumour"?


I think what is suspicious is the talk of the initial results being failed on Thursday, the samples being then shipped to a lab for verification, which knowing would not be back until AFTER the UF game.  Perhaps that is normal process but it raises questions.  Couple that with no mention of this at Richt's presser but immediately after a press release comes out that could not have been unknown when he met the press.  He just didn't want to open the can of worms until later.


I thought richt was a straight arrow but all these actions raise questions about his ethics.  Pressure things can make even the best people do questionable things...reference Jim Tressel here, the coach that everone thought was spotless.  Hmmmm.....


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 2, 2011)

Desperate people make desperate decisions. CMR was put in a no win situation as it pertains to his job. If he suspends the players and they lose to Florida, he gets ridiculed not only for the loss but also about not having control of his players. He plays the 3 and wins as he did, he get ridiculed for playing them. I would think that he would much rather have the ridicule for playing the 3 and getting the win than the alternative.


----------



## riprap (Nov 2, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Desperate people make desperate decisions. CMR was put in a no win situation as it pertains to his job. If he suspends the players and they lose to Florida, he gets ridiculed not only for the loss but also about not having control of his players. He plays the 3 and wins as he did, he get ridiculed for playing them. I would think that he would much rather have the ridicule for playing the 3 and getting the win than the alternative.



Kind of like winning NC's and then getting probation periods and wins taken away. At least you got your NC's. Easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.


----------



## riprap (Nov 2, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> You're darn right I take pride, not solace, in the fact that we don't have the discipline problems you have.



We still have our most recent conference title.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 2, 2011)

riprap said:


> We still have our most recent conference title.



your players smoked up more $$ worth of weed last week than GT's player received in "benefits."  

if only we could prove that somebody gave it to them instead of them buying it themselves...


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2011)

riprap said:


> We still have our most recent conference title.



True Dat!


----------



## fairplayboy (Nov 2, 2011)

Go figure. UGA players caught smokin' the peace pipe. My UGA insiders tell me Crowell is not long for this team. Have been other issues with this guy. War Eagle!


----------



## riprap (Nov 2, 2011)

If the NCAA doesn't find anything, it didn't happen.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 2, 2011)

riprap said:


> If the NCAA doesn't find anything, it didn't happen.



Sounds like you have been spending too much time just over the Ga state line.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2011)

riprap said:


> If the NCAA doesn't find anything, it didn't happen.



 Where have we heard that before?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2011)

It's just weed . . .


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's just weed . . .



Exactly even Clinton tried it......


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 2, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> Aside from this banter I don't understand the "rumor" comments.  A press release was issued at 2pm yesterday (only 30 min after Richt's presser...funny he didn't mention the suspensions at the presser considering the press release had to have already been drafted at the time of his press conference), the press release stated they had been suspended for 1 game for violation of team rules.  There are only 3 rules that get you a suspension and failed drug test is one of the 3.
> 
> Since reputable sports firms such as 680 the fan are reporting it is drug test then what is the "rumor"...because the specific was not in the press release so it is just "rumour"?
> 
> ...



Policy for suspensions related to failed drug tests.

Georgia: (1) 10 percent of games; (2) 50 percent of games; (3) dismissal.


This would mean Carlton Thomas would have to sit the rest of the season.  These are one game suspensions.


----------



## Horns (Nov 2, 2011)

I love reading these posts that say "according to my sources." If this is the case, we should know everything about every person in the world. Talk about Big Brother. Sheesh!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2011)

Horns said:


> I love reading these posts that say "according to my sources." If this is the case, we should know everything about every person in the world. Talk about Big Brother. Sheesh!



My cousins brother, who friends with this guy that seen this dude who heard that somebody was smoking weed. But this guy was stoned, so the dude that was with him said it was true too, but they both had GT t shirts on and were laughing the whole time they were telling this guy who heard the story. So they may be liars, or just mad that they cant beat UGA. Go Dawgs!


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 2, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> My cousins brother, who friends with this guy that seen this dude who heard that somebody was smoking weed. But this guy was stoned, so the dude that was with him said it was true too, but they both had GT t shirts on and were laughing the whole time they were telling this guy who heard the story. So they may be liars, or just mad that they cant beat UGA. Go Dawgs!



I was wearing my GT hat - not my GT shirt.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> I was wearing my GT hat - not my GT shirt.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 2, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Policy for suspensions related to failed drug tests.
> 
> Georgia: (1) 10 percent of games; (2) 50 percent of games; (3) dismissal.
> 
> ...




Believe me, we (gamecock program) can't cast stones on this issue given our recent issues (garcia and some other players the last couple years).  I just thought it was interesting that were many fans saying it was "rumor" while all the atlanta media was calling it as early as friday.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> not sure about the white dresses, but I guess that'd be better than orange jumpsuits.





Touche..


On a side note..
Tech is downtown so maybe you guys just like wearing dresses...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> This is so stupid.  You criticize a team that beats yours year after year and say that we do less with more.  What does that say about Tech?
> 
> I know, I know, the tide iss turning.  Yawn.



Joey's tide has been turning for a LONG time.. Although it seems like all he does is hit LOW tide everytime!

Sorry normal jacket fans, I have no bad will to your team except for one game a year!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 2, 2011)

***** Breaking news on the ugag suspensions *****

I just heard that all 3 ugag players are going to appeal the 1 game suspension. They claim they were smoking left handed cigarettes but *they were not INHALING !! *


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> I just heard that all 3 ugag players are going to appeal the 1 game suspension. They claim they were smoking left handed cigarettes but *they were not INHALING !! *



2009 was a great year joey.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> I just heard that all 3 ugag players are going to appeal the 1 game suspension. They claim they were smoking left handed cigarettes but *they were not INHALING !! *



Still hitting LOW tide.. I feel sorry for your Skeg or what's left of it... How do those Oyster bars FEEL!?? 

Be careful.. The only thing left is the Prop and you'll be dead in the water!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 3, 2011)

More rumors and untruths from fans of "other" schools.

Test results were not available for the UF game.  A quick drug panel is run as a screening test.  If it pops up anything positive, the tests are sent off to another lab for a wider screen and exacting results. 

The definitive results do not come back until Tuesday, in this case, Tuesday after the game.  Anyone spouting off anything to the contrary is displaying their bias and ignorance.  If there is one thing I do not worry about, it is whether or not Richt runs a clean program.

As far as UGA admitting these failed a drug test, that is bull manure.  UGA has only confirmed that these guys failed to live up to the UGA way.  The players privacy is protected with in house tests as it is with their grades and other student information.  Now, if the popo catch them, there is no such protection.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 3, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> Believe me, we (gamecock program) can't cast stones on this issue given our recent issues (garcia and some other players the last couple years).  I just thought it was interesting that were many fans saying it was "rumor" while all the atlanta media was calling it as early as friday.



I know it.  I just think "somebody said" isn't quite enough ans so far that's all I've seen.  Not that I would be surprised if it was just that.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 3, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> The players privacy is protected with in house tests as it is with their grades and other student information.  Now, if the popo catch them, there is no such protection.



Kinda funny that many people criticized Saban when he took this very same stance a couple of years ago when he suspended a couple of players.

Not saying that you did, but many folks here on this forum did.


----------



## riprap (Nov 3, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Sounds like you have been spending too much time just over the Ga state line.



I know bama has always run a clean 100% 1st class organization and always has. The NCAA just likes to pick on certain teams. I didn't want to ruffle any feathers over in the elephant cage.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's just weed . . .


 
Exactly! They did it so they could get the week off and be well rested for the Tigers!..


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 3, 2011)

riprap said:


> I know bama has run a clean 100% 1st class organization for the last five years. The NCAA just likes to pick on certain teams. I didn't want to ruffle any feathers or wrinkle my Saban PJ's over in the elephant cage.



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## riprap (Nov 3, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Fixed it for ya.



So according to your sig line I am suppose to respect the past. According to you the program has only been respectable for the last five years. When does the past start?

I love it how cool you are adding words to my posts. I wish I knew how to do that.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 3, 2011)

Rap, yesterday was the past and by the time you read this it will be the past. you can't do anything to change the past so you either respect it or try not to make the same mistakes twice.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 3, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Policy for suspensions related to failed drug tests.
> 
> Georgia: (1) 10 percent of games; (2) 50 percent of games; (3) dismissal.
> 
> ...



from what I have read,IC is the only one with the issue of the drug test


----------

